# Dock en 3D transparent ???



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis 10.5.2 et je voudrais rendre la base de mon dock transparente, comment fait-on ?
A priori Cleardock ne fonctionne pas sous Leopard, donc avez vous une piste ?

D'autre part, où puis je trouver des séparateur pour dock sur le net ?


----------



## Asso.Serv (7 Avril 2008)

Même question, mais en précisant que je place le Dock à droite. Aucun utilitaire ne me permet la modif


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

Ici, suivez bien les instructions et si vous avez du mal en anglais je vous ferais la traduction.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici, suivez bien les instructions et si vous avez du mal en anglais je vous ferais la traduction.



Effectivement, j'ai du mal avec mon anglais, HELP ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

1) Faire une sauvegarde du Dock actuel pour cela allez à Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock "Afficher le contenu du paquet" /Contents/Resources et faites une sauvegarde du dossier Resources.
2) Choisissez d'abord entre les trois versions (ce sont juste les indicateurs qui changent).
3) Ouvrir celui que vous désirez (allez bien à l'endroit ou il y'a tous les fichiers images) et sélectionner le tout (&#63743; + A) et copier le tout (&#63743; + C).
4) Retourner dans le dossier Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock "Afficher le contenu du paquet" /Contents/Resources et remplacer tous les éléments sélectionné auparavant en faisant (&#63743; + V).
5) Dans le dossier Clear Dock 1.1 vous devez ouvrir le fichier Applescript "2D Dock".
6) Le dock va se relancer et vous voilà avec un dock transparent.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 1) Faire une sauvegarde du Dock actuel pour cela allez à Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock "Afficher le contenu du paquet" /Contents/Resources et faites une sauvegarde du dossier Resources.
> 2) Choisissez d'abord entre les trois versions (ce sont juste les indicateurs qui changent).
> 3) Ouvrir celui que vous désirez (allez bien à l'endroit ou il y'a tous les fichiers images) et sélectionner le tout (&#63743; + A) et copier le tout (&#63743; + C).
> 4) Retourner dans le dossier Disque Dur/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock "Afficher le contenu du paquet" /Contents/Resources et remplacer tous les éléments sélectionné auparavant en faisant (&#63743; + V).
> ...



Où choisit-ton entre les 3 version ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Où choisit-ton entre les 3 version ?




Help Corentin ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Dans le dossiers Clear Dock 1.1 tu as trois dossiers qui sont "Tiger White ou Black ou White Orbs".
Tu choisis celui que tu veux.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2008)

Impec ça marche bien, mon dock est transparent, merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2008)

:mouais: Bon au redemarrage du systéme le dock est redevenu comme avant.......c'est quoi les fichiers images dont tu parles ?


----------

